# Feeding Betta Ants



## bcbigbud420

As the title suggests,does anyone do this with their :betta: ? I feed mine ants once and a while. I've only giving it small ants, it sure likes moving food a lot more then the Betta Bites I feed it


----------



## zero

i throw escaped crickets in to the cichlid tank every now and then but never thought of ants! interesting to hear answers from the betta esperts.


----------



## bcbigbud420

My Betta goes absolutely nuts for ants! I think it should be a good source of protein for them


----------



## navigator black

I figure most of us won't touch the more acidic ants anyway, so the ones we can handle make good food. Analysis of the stomach contents of wild-caught killies and small tetras/barbs show ants to be a staple food of many small fishes. Bettas probably eat their share - they always loved eating black ants here.
I've fed them swatted mosquitoes (their favourite), wingless fruit flies, small spiders, moths and every other small thing I have to swat or crush because my kids insist. I've also seen them hunt small bugs that landed on the surface of their tanks.


----------



## zero

weve got rubbish little black ants here....i may collect some


----------



## bcbigbud420

Never really thought of giving it a mosquito, there is a first time for everything!


----------

